
What are you working on? - nyddle
A traditional monthly check in.
======
Rmilb
In the home stretch of my Tiny House construction.
[https://goo.gl/photos/dPnx7jttphUvQXcj8](https://goo.gl/photos/dPnx7jttphUvQXcj8)

~~~
raincom
Nice project. Where are you located? (Not your home addy, just the area)

~~~
Rmilb
Thanks, Southern California. Looking for a place to park if you know anyone ;)

~~~
raincom
I wish. I live in a crappy apartment in the bay area. You can park in Sierra
Nevada, if you got a remote job:)

------
akbar501
GrockDoc.com: Technical documentation

It's a hobby project. I currently publish 3 new articles per day.

Some example docs:

Cassandra:
[https://www.grockdoc.com/cassandra/2.1/articles](https://www.grockdoc.com/cassandra/2.1/articles)

Android:
[https://www.grockdoc.com/android/5.1/articles](https://www.grockdoc.com/android/5.1/articles)

~~~
cmstoken
Looks amazing, definitely bookmarked. Hope to more documentation.

------
krapp
Just started a Coursera course on game development[0]

I've been building Space Invaders in C++ for almost a year now. It's been an
excuse to learn things like building an entity-component system, messing with
fonts, creating spritesheets, etc, and currently i've taken a week-long
tangent into vectors and collision detection. It's more of a journey vs.
destination kind of thing, otherwise it could have been "done" a long time
ago.

I decided to wrap most of my Github projects into a small, threaded PHP forum,
which is currently a HN clone because I can't be arsed to care about style
right now. I've got lots of little things like related links generation and
thread folding and sorting working. It will probably never actually see the
light of day.

Since I just graduated from technical school, I have to find actual work so
that's taking up a lot of time too.

[0][https://www.coursera.org/learn/game-
development](https://www.coursera.org/learn/game-development)

------
shady_trails
Continuing work on an online course on React JS, found here:
[https://www.udemy.com/learn-and-understand-
reactjs/?couponCo...](https://www.udemy.com/learn-and-understand-
reactjs/?couponCode=4hn).

I had some challenges with the course at the started, but refocused my efforts
in making sure I was creating a product that a beginning developer could work
through and then feel confident to build their own apps. Once the quality
content was in place, reviews, revenue, and engagement soared.

Revenue is up over the last two months, and I plan to write a blog post in the
next few weeks regarding that topic. In addition, I plan to also release a new
course covering React Native in the next week.

------
the_impossible
I'm working on finding a co-founder in NYC.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10218445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10218445)

Finding a co-founder is close to number 1 on the list of things a founder has
to do, because the number 1 mistake that kills startups is being a single
founder. Therefore learning from other people's search in finding a co-founder
would be learning what to look for yourself.

I can easily imagine finding a co-founder to be a startup idea itself if done
right.

[http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html](http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html)

~~~
trcollinson
I noticed your other post the other day looking for someone to hack with in
NYC. Ok, seems fair. But you're looking for a co-founder "for what"? For "a
startup"? To build what? What is your passion? It's fun to say "I want to
start a start up, I'll read Paul Graham and make sure not to make those
mistakes, 1) Check, 2) Check..." and so on. In reality, having a marketable
and economically viable idea is the key to founding a successful business. But
it seems from your posts that your key passion is not wanting to work in a
large company. That's fair enough as well, but it's not the sort of thing that
makes a start up successful.

Find a problem and start solving it. Then tell everyone about it. A co-founder
will come. In fact, they will come because they are interested in the problem
you are solving. Don't assume that two people who like sitting around together
can actually come up with a viable, marketable idea and then become successful
startup founders.

Also, Paul Graham is speaking from an investment portfolio perspective when he
is speaking of the #1 failure point being not having a co-founder. He says,
"Have you noticed how few successful startups were founded by just one
person?" The thing you should be worrying about is "Have you noticed how few
successful startups there are? Why is that?" Answer the second question first,
and you will come to find it has very little to do with co-founders.

~~~
the_impossible
Thank you for the feedback. Yes, I'm looking for a co-founder to start a
startup.

 _" In reality, having a marketable and economically viable idea is the key to
founding a successful business."_

That's not 100% true. I mean, it is important, but it's not the one and only
key. There's more to it than that. Here's a list of marketable and
economically viable ideas that won't lead most people reading this comment
have a successful business out of them.
[http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html)
People are more important than ideas.

I'm sorry my posts came off as my passion is not wanting to work in a large
company. I don't work in a large company. My passion is to change the world,
after becoming ramen profitable. If I had to pick between a business that
makes lots of money but isn't fullfilling or a business that makes less money
but has a shot at changing the world, I'd pick the latter. I don't know if
this answers your question.

You are right that people who like sitting around together may be unable to
come up with a viable, marketable idea and then become successful startup
founders. It's not easy to generate ideas. It's hard to be a startup founder.

But you also may be presumptuous if you think I haven't found a problem or
started solving it. And I may be presumptuous if I think you haven't found a
problem or starting solving it too. I want to listen to other people's ideas.
Valuable ideas can be risky or frightening enough that you don't even _know_
you have them. Bouncing ideas with someone else can help them surface.

If I had to make one assumption, it'd be that people who like sitting around
together, and like each other, and are exceptional, are more likely to come up
with a viable, marketable idea and then become successful startup founders
than people who don't like each other and aren't exceptional. If this
"success" quality can be put into words better, similar to being formidable,
I'm open to a definition.

One problem with people coming because they are interested in a problem you
are solving is that they also leave when the solution doesn't work. People who
stick together are more likely to stick with a solution longer. They are also
more likely to be open to changing the idea.

I saw this problem with people who weren't friends first. They wouldn't be in
sync. They would refuse to switch ideas.

This may be a very simplistic reasoning, but if you go from a single founder
to two, you potentially double your growth rate. Or you at least double your
productivity. Because now there are two people working to make some big tech
breakthrough and get that initial toehold of users, assuming they can work
together.

It seems to me growth rate is more important than equity. With growth rate you
can get rich enough to not have to work again. With double the equity but no
growth you don't.

~~~
kiraken
That's the problem right there. Delusion. Everyone aspires to change the
world, more than that everyone thinks that they 'can' change the world. But if
you think about it from a neutral perspective, your chances are less than
0.0001%. And maybe less with your type of attitude, you might consider money
as an 'evil' but its a mean to an end. You need to find a viable economical
problem, work on it, develop it and then create something around it. Sitting
around all day in coffee shops talking about how you're gonna change the world
with absolutely no viable plan or foresight for the future is a bit
pretentious in my opinion.

Plus people don't make the company, a good leader does, and one of the
characteristics of a good leader is to get the most out of people around him.
And that is probably the solution for 'they also leave when the solution
doesn't work'.

To be honest with you, your attitude pushed my buttons, i know it shouldn't
and that everyone has a different perspective to life, but thinking just by
the power of 'friendship' and 'sticking together' that you could change the
world, you've got another thing coming

------
mindcrime
As always hacking on Quoddy[1] and Neddick[2]. Beyond that, I've been dabbling
with a number of new languages, tools, libraries, etc. See [3] for all the
details. The tl/dr; though, is this - working my way through _Machine Learning
for Hackers_ and _Practical Common Lisp_ , and starting on an AI bot[4] to
give me a playground to mess with AI and Machine Learning techniques. Right
now it's just AIML[5] and doesn't do a whole heck of a lot, but I just started
on this a couple of days ago. Right now it can chat over XMPP and basically
say "hello" and give you the current time.

[1]: [https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy](https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy)

[2]: [http://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick](http://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick)

[3]: [http://mindcrime.github.io](http://mindcrime.github.io)

[4]:
[https://github.com/mindcrime/LearningAIML](https://github.com/mindcrime/LearningAIML)

[5]: [http://www.alicebot.org/aiml.html](http://www.alicebot.org/aiml.html)

------
Zelmor
I left my job this Monday, and decided to leave app support jobs behind for
good. I am getting up to speed on python, bash and linux for a start and try
to get a position more oriented towards sysops. I will be making some smaller
projects related to automation. Nothing extraordinary, just a guy turning 30
this year looking to turn his life around for the better.

------
AwesomeFaic
A few random things, a game with a couple friends
([http://www.craterkings.com](http://www.craterkings.com)), a funny little
Craft Beer Generator still very much in-progress
([http://chrisgermano.github.io/CraftBeerGenerator/](http://chrisgermano.github.io/CraftBeerGenerator/)),
and a very rudimentary stock trading bot
[http://stockbot.infinityclub.us/](http://stockbot.infinityclub.us/) (add
"#[symbol]" [no quotes] after the / to follow a specific stock, it starts with
10k if there's no existing data, unfortunately you need to keep the window
open for it to keep "thinking")

------
emilburzo
Upgraded the db master node to a SSD server (yay no more seeks) for my Android
app, Graticule[1]

Used the opportunity to get better acquainted with ansible, finally no more
manual configurations.

On the hardware side, I did my first breadboard to perfboard transplant[2].
It's a basic circuit, the layout is not so great, the soldering is messy, but
it's _mine_.

[1] [https://graticule.link/](https://graticule.link/)

[2]
[https://goo.gl/photos/DkzE63ZfrHpR2VC3A](https://goo.gl/photos/DkzE63ZfrHpR2VC3A)

------
BitHunter
I've been polishing a game jam game from last weekend. We won best art style,
but having lost our lead programmer half way through we barely got a working
build finished to present.

2D Split-Screen Capture the Flag. One player assumes role of Firewall,
robotic-security guard, other assumes role of the androgynous Cracker. Cracker
has to break into the corporate system and take down the mainframe to start
the cyber-revolution, while Firewall has to catch them before they do so and
escape. We have some fantastic Darude-esque electronic music and a cartoony
art style.

------
IdleChris
My little Side Project:
[http://www.BetterSnipper.com](http://www.BetterSnipper.com)

A screenshot utility that is more powerful than the free Greenshot, yet less
expensive than the over the top SnagIt. (Free unlimited trial, $5 to buy,
Donating 10% to my favorite charity).

Its got a lot of great features, and a lot more in the works. (I've now
started building a light-weight editor... Learning the 'Command pattern' for
Undo/Redo'ing)

------
alphast0rm
I'm working on an MVP for online shell history (bash/zsh) as a service. Source
a script, add a command to your $PROMPT_HISTORY, and all your shell history
will be available online.

It will also provide some graphs along with insights/advice, for example,
suggesting possible aliases to save time. Looking to get it out in the next
week or two, would love to hear if you guys would be interested in something
like this!

------
shanedevane
[http://newslinn.com](http://newslinn.com) (beta) Share photos of Local News
with Local Journalists with a simple email in real-time - combining real-time
photo validation with user authentication. (end marketing pitch)

still a side project, using Python PyKE as the rules engine is anyone is
familiar with that??, and socket.io, node and mongodb for the "real-time"
stuff.

~~~
vram22
How is PyKE? Pros and cons? Just took a loot at the SourceForge site for it,
will check it out later, but appreciate any feedback based on your use of it.

------
semicolondev
Building android apps:

\- kiosk app for employee survey

\- groupon inspired app for niche market

\- airbnb for dogs (thinking)

\- building next version of niche appstore that i launched a year ago
[http://appsjhola.com](http://appsjhola.com)

Fixing bugs on customer's website.

Looking to transition to a full time job in cool startup in San Francisco.
contractor / agency dev to => startup hacker (suggestions ?)

trying to finish reading Crossing The Chasm

------
twunde
I'm working with a friend on a PHP framework, specifically helping with the
docs: [https://github.com/spiral](https://github.com/spiral)

The coolest thing about it is IDE autocompletion of db fields. Other cool
stuff is UML generation for Mongo/RDBS, and a storage abstraction for s3, ftp,
etc so switching providers is just a config change.

------
maz1b
Working on Songfari - you can call it Product Hunt for new music. :)

[http://songfari.com](http://songfari.com)

------
yellowapple
Ruby on Bales:
[https://github.com/YellowApple/bales](https://github.com/YellowApple/bales)

Little command-line framework for Ruby in a similar vein as Thor or Boson or
Rake, but with some ergonomic and structural differences that I think are
improvements (but then again, I'm probably wrong :) ).

------
brudgers
Studying:

    
    
      Machine Learning via Ng's course. 
      Modeling for Discreet Optimization using MiniZinc with Stuckey.
      Devops via Managing Remote Teams on Edx Edge.
      Org Babel.
    

Thinking about:

    
    
      Construction industry economics and processes.
      Who could be a cofounder.
      CQRS, event sourcing, testing, actors.
      Sheds.
      Tiny Houses.

------
thephyber
Recently finished personal project (Dog Food price comparison + ratings
website) and working on SEO and PPC: [http://www.best-cheap-dog-
food.com/](http://www.best-cheap-dog-food.com/)

Working on a startup demo using React Native (still learning Node+React and
native mobile).

------
ninetax
[http://bandsoftheweek.com/](http://bandsoftheweek.com/) \- make a playlist of
the bands coming to town.

Recently got some attention on reddit. It was fun to do, and Clojure worked
quite well under traffic.

~~~
siquick
Pretty cool - anyway to be able to save the playlist to my own Spotify?

~~~
ninetax
Sure, just follow the playlist and it should show up in your playlists like
you made it

~~~
siquick
Heads up that UBlock on Chrome is blocking all the functionality of the
Spotify content unit.

There's also no button to click to open the playlist in Spotify (maybe you
could add this as a link below the embedded playlist).

------
huevosabio
A Whatsapp chat analytics web app:
[http://groupstats.io/](http://groupstats.io/)

Basically, you upload your chat history and we show some nice visualizations
(no, we do not store your chat).

------
zaidmo
A projector based Virtual Reality solution for home use that doesn't require
headsets.

I've also just launched www.immersiveauthority.com - an Immersive Tech / VR
site. Whatever I learn I transcribe on the site.

------
swissRF
Working on iOS app for Quotesy: Read memorable quotes from your favorite
movies and TV shows -
[http://quotesyapp.shyahi.com](http://quotesyapp.shyahi.com)

Launching on 21st September

------
tixocloud
Helping retailers and franchises in the United States and Canada find good
locations: [http://getinsightico.com](http://getinsightico.com)

------
jyu
Wife and I made a joke political t-shirt. [http://teespring.com/get-dump-
trump](http://teespring.com/get-dump-trump)

------
snyff
Monetising [https://www.pentesterlab.com](https://www.pentesterlab.com) by
creating an online version of the exercises...

------
nyddle
A simple cloud call center solution. In search for the first users.
[http://try.dialbase.com](http://try.dialbase.com)

------
thecodemonkey
I'm working on reinventing static site generation/hosting at
[http://Spudpress.com](http://Spudpress.com)

------
vikp
Building a way to learn data science online, using python --
[https://www.dataquest.io](https://www.dataquest.io)

------
gbarnes
A local restaurant reviews site for the Albany, NY region.
[http://www.noshlocal.com](http://www.noshlocal.com)

------
siscia
Unlimited email address for everybody, not too far to a Beta version...

[http://mailroad.co](http://mailroad.co)

------
bemmu
Trying to keep the baby alive, candy subscribers supplied with sweets and when
I have a free market ment, writing a subscription box ebook.

------
sjs382
A mobile word game. Really re-working the game mechanics, and re-skinning
prior to launch. Hopefully it launches _very_ soon.

------
DrNuke
Putting together the mvp (protocol + example) I need to support my application
for YC W16!

------
timoweiss
locator-app.com: refactoring backend structure into microservices using seneca
and rabbitmq. We're a bunch of students developing this platform [it's german
and has currently no internationalization].

------
CaiGengYang
Artificial Intelligence :
[http://caigengyang.com.caigengyang.com](http://caigengyang.com.caigengyang.com)

------
taurus
I am learning Python and Django.

------
detaro
reworking my network-lab-slash-home-network.

